
How Do Software Developers in NY, SF, London and Bangalore Differ? - skun
http://stackoverflow.blog/2016/11/How-Do-Developers-in-New-York-San-Francisco-London-and-Bangalore-Differ/
======
skun
The thing that most surprises me is that the highest searched tag in
Bangalore, India is JSP. Looks like offshore development is still a big thing
in the city that is widely regarded as the "silicon valley of India"

~~~
amalantony06
Sure, but there are a large number of tech product startups in Bangalore too.

